# Super Deal on Laser Rangefinders



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Super Deal on Laser Rangefinders*

We hooked up with a company named Velocity Optics. They offer good quality at very low prices. We were amazed with a couple of their rangefinders and decided that these were an incredible value so here we go.......

Velocity Hunter 660 Rangefinder 
660 yards, scan mode, compact design, 6x coated optics, wide field of view, ½ second ranging time and accuracy with +/- 1 yard. 
*Priced at only $99.99*

Velocity Hunter 1100 Rangefinder 
Similar to above but ranges out to 1,100 yards and is *only $129.99*

These use a CR-2 battery which is included as is a case.

No, these are not anything newer in the world of technology then other companies offer. We feel that for the price nobody else comes close for a good quality unit. Yes, made in China. Most laser rangefinders come from China but are priced way more than these.

Please feel free to give us a call, 516-217-1000, with any questions.

If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you. 
Have a great day.

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000, 212-753-5128
Please visit our web site @ Cameras, Binoculars, Spotting Scopes, Rifle Scopes | Camera Land NY
Long Islands Largest Camera and Sports Optics Superstore


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey @gr8fuldoug, what is the minimum distance they will record? 5 yards, 10? Curious if I will also work for bow season. Thanks


----------



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Hey @gr8fuldoug, what is the minimum distance they will record? 5 yards, 10? Curious if I will also work for bow season. Thanks


It is 5 yards, perfect for bow work


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@gr8fuldoug, do we need to mention you for you to get a commission?


----------



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

We are a family owned and operated business. No commissions. Thank you for thinking of me though


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I ordered one of the Hunter 1100's. I figured for the price it was worth the risk.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I ordered one of the Hunter 1100's. I figured for the price it was worth the risk.


Please post a review


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Please post a review


I will do that.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I ordered one of the Hunter 1100's. I figured for the price it was worth the risk.


Ditto.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I was contacted by Cameraland to tell me that the range finders do not have elevation compensation and asked if I wanted to cancel my order. I kept my order as I would not use for bow hunting and otherwise will not be hunting or shooting in any areas with significant changes in elevation. I thought that I would get folks up to speed on this.
I will post a review once I get the unit and test it out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well that sucks. The problem is that it was supposed to have it. No discount?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What are the shipping cost?


----------



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

Shipping in the USA is $9.85, however, if you add a couple of little items / stocking stuffers all orders over $150.00 include shipping


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Well that sucks. The problem is that it was supposed to have it. No discount?


Yes they did give me a $25 store gift card as well.


----------

